# Breeding study of S. spilopleura (= S. maculatus



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Note the bold. Something I've said over and over again. Once this species breeds, its predisposed to continue.



> Ivana Reis Lamas1 and Alexandre Lima Godinho1
> 
> (1) Department of Zoology, Institute of Biological Sciences, Federal University of Minas Gerais, Belo Horizonte, 31270-901 MG, Brazil
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

amazing


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

Big Jon said:


> amazing


...


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very interesting information there... so basically they are mature at a shade over 7"... I wonder if over that size then they no longer reproduce, or just do not reproduce as often?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They do not reproduce as often. Point is, once they breed its difficult to stop unless you separate and give the female a manual resting period. Put them back together and they go back to breeding again. Interesting stuff but explains a lot about this species and it being one of the primary Serrasalmus species bred in captivity in the home aquarium for quite a few years.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

nice.. so its like when they get to horny stage, its no stopping them.. cool


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

fish lover said:


> nice.. so its like when they get to horny stage, its no stopping them.. cool


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

frank, where do you get all this info from it very interesting?
why are thay wild caught if once they start you cant stop them? (hard time starting them breeding)
and last what does OPEFE stand for?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

shark_boy said:


> frank, where do you get all this info from it very interesting?
> why are thay wild caught if once they start you cant stop them? (hard time starting them breeding)
> and last what does OPEFE stand for?


Go to www.opefe.com.


----------

